# ID this Please



## windgrace03 (Mar 7, 2007)

MY girlfriend bought me this anemone about 2 weeks ago. I have no idea what kind it is can someone help me out


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Too hard for me to tell from the pic. Is the foot buried? Is it in a tube?


----------



## windgrace03 (Mar 7, 2007)

It has a orange bottom about 2 in's in depth. it is buried in the sand


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Cant tell from that pic but here is a good link for IDing Anemones: http://www.carlosreef.com/AnemoneFAQ.pdf

I think that link should be stickied somewhere if the mods see it fit.


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

I perfer this one Morris.................... 
http://melevsreef.com/ID/


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

Sorry Damon but the link didnt work


----------



## harif87 (Jun 5, 2006)

If anything that thing looks like a type of plate coral


----------



## Damon (Jan 18, 2005)

Link fixed


----------



## TheOldSalt (Jan 28, 2005)

Isn't it a cutiepie, whatever it is?


----------



## Guest (Mar 11, 2007)

Link still doesnt work Damon. That page is no longer there.


----------

